# Aurora Crusader WIP pics



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oldie but goodie, this is a solid resin recast of the old Aurora Crusader. Really brittle resin and some major work involved, but it is turning out OK. I have to make a base and add the sword, sheild, spear, etc...
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/photos.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=920


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Rich - that looks great so far. Used to have one of these myself.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Scott. It's pretty interesting in spite of the static pose.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Rich,

AWESOME paint job on this resin kit! Really nice detail to it!
Can't wait to see what you do for a base and some of the other pieces!

MMM


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Great job so far! Hope to see the finished product up here!

- Cappy D


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks you guys, still plugging away.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great work Rich as always, that kit does look very good, once its painted.

Randy


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Randy, You always were a sweet talker!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

hehehe ya..........


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Rich , man that is lookin' fantastic . like it ought to be in a museum case . 
great work !! 
hb


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Posted an update. The sheild is actually much darker, almost there!
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/photos.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=925


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Very nice Rich, did you airbrush the shield? So a decal is not required, the pattern is there?

Randy


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

You silly english k-niggets, go away, before I taunt
you a second time! 

Good work!

Edge


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I used my Iwata (I love it!) to do the sheild. The griffon is engraved so I just painted it gold. Did I mention I love my Iwata?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Done! Done! Done! I really enjoyed the challenges this kit posed-
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/photos.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=928


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks great! I really like your work. Hope to see more soon.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks KJ. 
BTW- Click on my name here, then click on "visit F91's homepage", probably got about 20 pages of models.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very well done!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice work! Pages 7 and 8 are my favorites. 

Did you scratch build the railing in the Spiderman kit (where he's shooting the web)? Looks like it's real wood.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

K-J, Dude, You win the prize! You're the first person to figure out that the base and railing really is wood. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW! An all expense paid trip to my local hobby shop?! You shouldn't have...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Actually, it's a piece of gum.....


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

...Ever feel like Charlie Brown?...


----------

